# House and 4 acres now $52000



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have taken some very candid pictures of the inside of the house. I am packing and preparing to move.
I cannot take care of the place , my health is not getting better.
It is a beautiful 4 acres, lovely lawn ans situation. Long screened in porch to enjoy .
Screened in patio is on east side of house .
Pictures show, kitchen cabinets have pull outs behind 3 of the 4 lower doors. 
One picture shows the length of the kitchen to the fireplace in the living room.
Another shows from the fireplace to the kitchen.
The bath is tiled with ceramic on the walls, full tub, built in lab.
Neither of the bedroom pictures turned out very well.
Floors are hardwood .
House is insulated and has storms over all the windows,windows are double panes. All electric with CH&A
Barn, and storage blg. Small garden and three trellis of mature table grapes. Well and septic tank.
Wild life abound, deers , squirrels, turkeys, and other animals. 
A beautiful place to relax and listen to nature. Very quiet.
North of Bolivar, Mo. close to Lakes Stockton, Pomme de terre, Truman and canoeing at Caplinger Mills .
Springfield 40 minutes
Appliances go with house lower price of $52000
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Best to you on the sale. 

Hang in there, a buyer is coming!


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello. I am curious if you can owner finance the property or if you need a bank loan for the full amount. I am a disabled single parent of 3 kids and I can always pay my rent and utilities but I can't get a loan. Thanks so much for any information you can provide. You can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, if you can do an owner financed, depending on the length of payout and monthly payments, I maybe be able to come up with a few thousand for a down payment. Again, let me know. I've been looking for HOME for a while! Take care.


----------

